# It's pretty tame in here nowadays



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Did everyone leave after Chunderboy beat up all the soft cocks?


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Well Gary the old saying of " you mellow with age might apply to this site". Hell I turned 57 last Nov. and my entire life structure is definitely mellowing. As I think back to my 20's and 30's I should have been dead many times over. So maybe this site getting mellow might not be so bad, and I really don't miss alot of trash talking and downright nasty shit. Having moderators is really a pretty good thing to keep things somewhat in line. But yea things constantly change for better or worse is subjective.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Copy that. I am mellowing also, getting old is rough. Be safe this spring and summer.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

The mods have been a lot more fierce over the past couple years. But it's very selective. It seems like a lot of the old time rafting crowd are allowed to shit talk but most others are not. A bit more family friendly these days. Seems like a lot of the focus of conversation has moved to social media.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

I am a women and some of the trash talk was sexist and offensive, I'm comfortable with the change.


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

I miss caspermike.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Quit your sniveling Gary. Old my ass.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Gary E said:


> Copy that. I am mellowing also, getting old is rough. Be safe this spring and summer.


When are you going to come down and run some more shuttles for us?


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

There's like 4 people that actually boat still hanging around this website.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Most of the Buzz would rather talk about what color of cooler keeps their ice colder, than talk about each others' mothers and sisters... I guess that's their prerogative. 
Some of the Buzz won't ever paddle with me cuz I wear a wetsuit, use a Seven2 and think it's the best ever made, and I think swims build character... I guess they can go pound sand.
I personally feel that a little shit talkin' is good for everyone. It's healthy to laugh, and most of us don't do it enough anymore because we take ourselves and others too seriously.
So, you know, pull the panty wad out of your ass and live and laugh a little today...
and tell your mom I said "hi."


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

CGM said:


> There's like 4 people that actually boat still hanging around this website.


Which count doesn't include CGM haha!

I think there are more kayakers talking on facebook than mtnbuzz now, but not sure since I dropped off fb.

The frontrangers are busy making babies, moving to the PNW, riding "enduro" bro, and swimming bear creek. Can't even find a crew for USB anymore! Actually, Forrest is always game. 

But things should pick up here once the spring dumps start hitting the rivers, just got 4' from this last storm!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Kick ass. Just came here for the first time in ages to talk about kayaking and here we have it! Shit talking has been banned because it's bad for the Man's bottom line. Although, a tapering number of clicks is probably worse...

To the point:
Any of team grey balls keen for Jarbridge/Bruno or Middle Feather May 7-12 week? Looking to rally the crew.


Joe


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Great to see some actual kayakers post here once again....

don't worry, the mod's won't bust your balls for bringing back a little of the old flair that made this site something that was actually worth logging into for a solid boater, it just became necessary to eliminate some of the ridiculous hostility a few individuals brought to the site.

Cheers to upslope spring storms and getting on your local steep creek!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

JCKeck1 said:


> Kick ass. Just came here for the first time in ages to talk about kayaking and here we have it! Shit talking has been banned because it's bad for the Man's bottom line. Although, a tapering number of clicks is probably worse...
> 
> To the point:
> Any of team grey balls keen for Jarbridge/Bruno or Middle Feather May 7-12 week? Looking to rally the crew.
> ...


Are you trying to start up the go swimming with joe thread again, and btw devils is a lot better


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

There was a post here earlier today about too many "gay ass ads," which appears to have been removed. In the spirit of community, and kindlessness, I wanted to let the author know that many websites use your browsing habits to identify products, and above all, services, that you might be interested in. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## barret (Jun 2, 2006)

Miss you Gary, especially the trash talk. I'm getting old and more boring too, which is why I need to see more or your bull$*&# just to keep awake!

C-Mo, I'm up for some solid class IV front range action here shortly. J


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

DanOrion said:


> There was a post here earlier today about too many "gay ass ads," which appears to have been removed. In the spirit of community, and kindlessness, I wanted to let the author know that many websites use your browsing habits to identify products, and above all, services, that you might be interested in. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


it wasn't removed, it was moved to feedback and support...


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

barret said:


> Miss you Gary, especially the trash talk. I'm getting old and more boring too, which is why I need to see more or your bull$*&# just to keep awake!
> 
> C-Mo, I'm up for some solid class IV front range action here shortly. J


Class IV. Sounds about my speed


----------



## Hartje (Oct 16, 2003)

fuck the man, and his bottom line.

heads up though, the middle feather currently has no access to Milsap Bar: https://boof.com/t/mf-feather-milsap-bar-road-closure/11705


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Things change over time, and the times change too*

Yeah, Gary, the Buzz has changed from the old days. Things have mellowed out a bit, but maybe that’s not necessarily a bad thing. 

Since Frenchy started this experiment in ’98, lots of things have changed. The Buzz has gone from a place where a small group of hard core kayakers on the Front Range swapped stories and smack talk to a place where lots of folks come for beta, to swap stories, and generally share things related to rivers. Lots of those original hard core kayakers have done the once-unthinkable – settled down, started families, and some have even bought rafts to share quality river time with the wife and kids. 

Once upon a time, most of guys on the Buzz knew each other, trusted each other for their lives and gave each other shit on the Buzz just like they did at the takeout. With the arrival of lots of new folks, some new members saw the smack talk, and the digs at each other, as just how people communicated with each other on the Buzz. For some folks it got out of hand with the flaming and there were plenty of outright nasty personal attacks coming down hard on complete strangers – and that’s not cool.

Also just as society’s been evolving faster than I ever thought I’d see, and the Buzz is changing too. If you want to post a stuff that's homophobic or sexist, or that degrades people because of who they are, that’s not cool either. 

Basically, as for what doesn't fly, if you wouldn't say it go a stranger next to you at a bar, or wouldn't want someone talking about your sister that way, it probably doesn't belong on the Buzz any more. The days of folks using the Buzz to sit behind a keyboard and spew at strangers are over.

Joe – You can talk trash all you want. It’s mean-spirited personal attacks, bigotry, and general assholery that aren’t tolerated any more. That's not who you are.

Q - How many MountainBuzzards does it take to change a lightbulb? A – 100, only one to change the bulb and 99 to complain about how much better the old bulb was…

Thanks for coming by. Stick around and contribute. It'd be great to have you.

-AH


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

As time as passed the Buzz has grown and we have a broader user base. We have a set of Community Rules (link) crafted with the intent that we are trying and foster a community that reflects the respect among paddlers found on the river, not a shit show online domainated by a few class clowns.

I've owned the Buzz for a decade and was told years ago the Buzz would die if we tried to create a more respectful community. It hasn't died, on the contrary it's grown. We have more members and more posting than ever.

Wanting to foster a more respectful community has nothing to do with appeasing advertisers. It's a basic tenet that I believe in and the way I like to run the communities I am involved with. I want our female paddlers to feel at home chatting here. If you see a new girl you have never met before putting in at the river, would you tell her "nice tits"? Hopefully not (even though you might think it in your head). The same is true for online. Unfortunately some people loose their social filter behind their anonymous screen names and that's not cool.

We are not trying to sterilize this place, but sometimes people cross the line. Our team of mods, who are paddlers, talk about the issue and decide how we should handle the issue. Sometimes we PM the member asking them to not go so far. Other times we pull the post (if it's really nasty). Each issue is handled on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Horn!! What the hell are you doing in the kayaking forum. Quick, lets get out of here, you'll get some on you.


The nostalgia!! I haven't seen this many 2003 posters in a thread in years. With all these new sections of the buzz we should have an OG only section. If your join date wasn't 2004 or earlier you cant get in. It could be a no holds barred section like days of old, no mods and check your sensitive skin at the door. All of max's threads would be stickies. Gary would have a cage match each week. Cutch could get back in a boat, if he remembers how. Videos of Dave Frank carping through rigo could be looping on the banner and we could all go boatin with joe.

Lets get this rolling!!


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

^^ I think I qualify for that Zbaird

We going boating soon?


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

lets go. you need to come down and see the place. springtime float and bloat is in order.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

If you want to go tame to lame, just talk about cat frames.

I miss Casper Mike too. And Glenn. Might have to float the G to find them.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

zbaird said:


> Horn!! What the hell are you doing in the kayaking forum. Quick, lets get out of here, you'll get some on you.
> 
> 
> The nostalgia!! I haven't seen this many 2003 posters in a thread in years. With all these new sections of the buzz we should have an OG only section. If your join date wasn't 2004 or earlier you cant get in. It could be a no holds barred section like days of old, no mods and check your sensitive skin at the door. All of max's threads would be stickies. Gary would have a cage match each week. Cutch could get back in a boat, if he remembers how. Videos of Dave Frank carping through rigo could be looping on the banner and we could all go boatin with joe.
> ...


Sounds sweet, just have to pencil that into your guys' schedules somewhere between picking up Suzy from school and icing those creaky joints while watching reruns of Mash.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Shiiiit, Im so old, suzy is out of school and if I ice the the joints they dont move


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

zbaird said:


> I haven't seen this many 2003 posters in a thread in years. With all these new sections of the buzz we should have an OG only section. If your join date wasn't 2004 or earlier you cant get in. It could be a no holds barred section like days of old, no mods and check your sensitive skin at the door. All of max's threads would be stickies. Gary would have a cage match each week. Cutch could get back in a boat, if he remembers how. Videos of Dave Frank carping through rigo could be looping on the banner and we could all go boatin with joe.
> 
> Lets get this rolling!!


Sorry ZB, would love to have an ad-free zone but we'd have to run some. That said, I could prolly get some sponsors like Geritol, knee & hip replacement specialists, Lasik doctors, AARP, bifocal specialists, massage therapists, joint cream makers, prostate health specialists, and others that would be of interest to the target demographic (or just focus on rafting, river runner kayaks, and SUP manufacturers...). 

We could rock out to these sounds as we imagine a rainy layover day of nothing but napping:

Soothing Sound of Rain on a Tent


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Didnt say ad free, said mod free. I think only the longest running year round ad should get to run in that section though.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Andy H. said:


> I could prolly get some sponsors like Geritol, Knee & hip replacement specialists, Lasik doctors, AARP, bifocal specialists, massage therapists, joint cream, and others


Now that is some forward thinking Andy. This the way the buzz continues. You should get started on this project right away. This whole tame to lame thing is exploding industry wide. I Just got the NRS catalog in the mail last week and not one raft, frame, or stick in it. Just a selfie of some stupid looking chick wearing a hat on the cover with the "look how cute I'm" photo. I almost puked. I'm sure in five years NRS will have geritol on page one. The days of the hard core boating is gone to the way side of gorbies and want-a-bees with more fashion sense than I can tolerate. To be honest, I'm surprised that the Buzz aint pushing g-strings for their new hot chick line of clothing to help out all the users with bunched up panties. I sure that's coming too. So, carry on gray balls, the bald eagles have landed and DBK will stay true to the hair. Just saying.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

spider said:


> If you want to go tame to lame, just talk about cat frames.
> 
> I miss Casper Mike too. And Glenn. Might have to float the G to find them.


I was just wondering what glenn is up to the other day. I see Myka post on the Bozone facebook group sometimes.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

ZB- I'm down for some paddling this summer. I'll hit you fools up when I get down there. Chris M-you better show, it's been too long. 

Janney-i had to run the shuttle, you got scared and walked off the creek. I wasn't going to leave you in Wyoming. Like I said, i'm getting old and soft. In the old days. I would've left you, lost your phone number and posted on here what a pussy you are. Don't start pea cocking now, everyone that knows you, knows.

I did hear Forrest is scared of harmon now, so i'll have to come down and give him a bunch of shit until he runs it. 

I'll definitely hit Dave Frank up, I miss the carping rigo runs. At this point Riley will probably be throwing all of us a rope.

A lot of old faces on this thread. Glad everyone is good.

Yetti, are you still a douche bag?

Gary


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Haha! I came back to the buzz to sell a boat and saw this thread. Funny to see old names, read the familiar voices. A blast from the past. I pulled the cord on spending much time in here about a decade ago -- when the gentrification process began. Ownership changed hands, the look changed, the adds became obnoxious. It just became a lot less fun. Sadly, a mirror for our culture. Everyone is walking around just waiting to be offended about something stupid and omnipresent advertising is shoved down our throats everywhere you look. 

Anyway, good to see you guys. Later bitches!!


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

yetigonecrazy said:


> It seems like a lot of the old time rafting crowd are allowed to shit talk but most others are not.


THIS. The mods have turned this into a rafting board so I rarely post. 
(Not that I was a massive contributor or anything, but I came here for kayak advice and info, and that's sorely lacking these days.)


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

The banner of the rafters at the top of the home page pretty much sums it up...

Bunch of old fat white guys sitting around saying nothing important with their boats a long ways from the water.


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

Huh, I get gnarly photos in the home page banner. Stop Googling "how to sit and drink beer and get old with a boat far from water" and see what your banner changes to.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Shit, I have been paddling for most of my life, longer than most of you old farts and I am younger and better looking ta boot. Other boards that once were of high quality NPMB, boof, caliproduct and I am sure there are tons have become ghost towns. The golden era of all these boards seem to all have one thing in common quality shit talking. Whether it was Chunderboy, Randolf, or a shit load of other douche bags it was fun to read. 

But extreme athletes die, douchebags get banned and boards become 400 errors. Its funny to listen to the same shit. Back in the 2000s pros use to complain that back in the 90s you could make six figures paddling. Now, pros look at the 2000s and are like, dude those guys use to get free suburus. And in another ten years pros, are going to be like there use to be rivers. Its just the evolution of the game. 


Personally, I like to blame the millennial's for all of this crap, mainly Riley but we can lump in all the rest.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Post how do you post?*

This whole internet thing has me confused??? I'm sure it's just a fade and won't be here too long. You know like the RPM.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

You all are so old... you bleed Dust, so old, you taught George Washington to cross the Delaware.....


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

So old... Old Man Scutzie leaves you in the Dust ( Ok, probly me to, but whatever...)


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

The group waiting for the water to come up in the GC is definitely the gnarliest photo on the home banner.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Gary E said:


> ZB- I'm down for some paddling this summer. I'll hit you fools up when I get down there. Chris M-you better show, it's been too long.
> 
> Janney-i had to run the shuttle, you got scared and walked off the creek. I wasn't going to leave you in Wyoming. Like I said, i'm getting old and soft. In the old days. I would've left you, lost your phone number and posted on here what a pussy you are. Don't start pea cocking now, everyone that knows you, knows.
> 
> ...


Dude, I bought a raft But I could maybe knock the dust off the creekboat and go throw eggs at the Jerry's paddling the gnar


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm just here cause I'm replying to a private message. I quit rafting years ago. Coolers got to be too stressful. Plus this place became too tame. Shit, Piss, Fuck, ****, Cocksucker, Motherfucker and Tits.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Hard to believe there's enough people alive to even reply to this thread. There do seem to be fewer thread "classics" than there used to be. I blame the proliferation of social media. 

When you actually get out on the river there's still plenty of crazies out there - though maybe not as many as there used to be because the newer kids actually know how to kayak instead of just holding onto their gear when they shit show on every run.

The Front Range is running out of creek runs anyway. They rebuilt the dam in Eldo and now it looks likes a POS. SSV got even mankier, Big Thompson got downgraded from the floods, the Ft Collins folks still have their panties in a wad over losing their beloved 2 foot hero boof ledge in lower narrows. USB has become a massive log jam because Alex won't take off his spandex, Kyle is too busy hang gliding, Chris M is working on his beach muscles, Tango's getting a new tat, and Forrest is at little league. Does N Wigston even live here anymore? At least he has a cool brother who goes kayaking when he's not in downward dog.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Isn't Wigston renting inner tubes to drunken CU students in Boulder?
Flowtorch doesn't boat anything, let alone rafts. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

I just remembered my buzz profile pic is Prince with his cock guitar. RIP. Flowtorch, come on my old man bday trip pal. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

This thread cracks me up....a bunch of young whippersnappers bitchin about gettin old. Talk to me when yer wearing Depends in yer dry suit!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Mental note: Do not buy used dry suites from Old Fart!


----------



## flipover (Oct 13, 2003)

Great come back Mattman! I'm an old fart also


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Funny thread is funny. Not sure why i stopped by tonight but it's been a while:

Welcome, JBL.
You last visited: 08-05-2015 at 08:36 PM

The smack on here use to be the draw. That and Chunderboy. 

Partying with Simon from Duran Duran. Epic thread.

Still boat, just don't surf the buzz like the old days.

For those of you unfamiliar....

Miss the little guy, still love this post

Wayne Chorter cut from Chunderposse roster for '05 season


What up brahs? It's been a while and while it's certainly true that the Chunderboy has been keeping a low profile that does not in anyway mean that he, or his hardcore crew, have been on a paddling hiatus. So, while you choads may think you finally got the ole' monkey off your back, yall' better guess again...Chunder is back! Better lock up your sisters and pray to god I don't decide that it's your wife I want to take to bed when me and my crew come to visit your podunk town. That aint no warning, it's a god damn promise-you choads best put all your punani on lockdown, or the Chunderposse will turn that shiat out. That being said, it is with deep regret that I have been forced to let Wayne Chorter go. He was without a doubt the most underqualified and slow witted member of our illustrious grew. His hapless paddling escapades over past seasons earned him the nickname "rookie"- a nickname that we hoped he would one day outgrow. Elmer and Jeter had thier doubts about the guy from the begining-claiming that his pronouciation of the word "bagel" was a sure sign of the some sort of mental retardation. I convinced the boys that we should give this lovable loser a chance, and now I feel the time has come for me to openly admit that I was wrong. I called Chorter in Feb from my posh condo in the world renowned ski village of Zermat (a timeshare I share with none other than Duran Duran frontman Simon Lebon) to inform him that the he would have to have a strong showing in the 2005 creeking season or he would be cut. There is only so long you can hold a guys hand-only so many second chances that should be permitted. The Chunderposse is an exclusive crew and "rookie's" hack paddling style was begining to become somewhat of a liability to the our overall reputation. Truth be told, if the kid's girlfriend hadn't of bought him a brand new Nissan truck, chances are we would have nixed his ass back in 2004. In any case, even that fancy truck couldn't save Chorter from his fate- the kid just lacks the necessary skills to ever become a full fledged member of our crew. Maybe Hobie and those guys want him? Hell, those choads can have him, after all, we all know that the Vail standards for radness and overall badassness (ie. thier acceptance of excommunicted Steamboat paddler Hippie Rob) are far less stringent than those adhered to by the elite Chunderposse. Let me now relate the unfortunate event that led to Chorter's dismissal. I was kicking it with two of the girls from Bannnarama in the VIP room of a Prauge night club when Chorter called to inform me that conditions in Durango were ripe for the taking. Flows were so big that even Gary E and his band of Front Range loonies were afarid to go in. Gary and the boys had recieved a major ass-whoopin' on the class four Escalante a week prior, and I guess they were still nursing thier shattered egos. In any case, the Chunderposse was on its way- once again ready to set the standard for cutting edge class five Colorado hair boating. We borrowed a lear jet from the other guy from Wham and flew staight from Prauge international into the southwestern shiathole that is Durango, Colorado. Chorter met us at the airport, and as we loaded our gear into his truck I detected that he was concerned that conditions had gotten too big. He was trying to convince us that we should all run the Piedra (spanish for old man's piss) while the flows on the classics, like the West Fork of the San Juan, subsided. Jeter stepped forward and bitch slapped Chorter and called him a "little rookie biatch"-needless to say Wayne did not seem up for the challenge that layed ahead. Elmer, never one to be shy about showing his feeelings, came forward and kneed Chorter in the balls. As Chorter dropped to the ground I calmly explained to him that we had had a long flight and were understandably a tad bit irritable, and that his best course of action was to quit being such a little biatch, and to try his best not to scratch any of our brand new AT paddles as he placed them into the vehicle. The next day saw us at the put in for the West Fork of the San Juan. Chorter looked gipped as hell, and kept asking stupid questions the whole hike up- Have you guys eve been here when it's this big? Blah...blah...blah...the kid was sweating like Shady Rich's armpit on a Westwater shuttle and he was blabbering like a foolish idiot. We got to the put in and Chorter tried to pull a Boone, claiming that he had left his sprayskirt at the house. Elmer, having seen Chorter slyly stash the spray skirt the night before in a closet, produced the item much to the dismay of the terrified Durango paddler. "Nice try Chachie, here's your skirt-now be a good little girlie and put it on!" Enraged at Chorter's lack of self-confidence, and his Boone-like evasive techniques, I gave his face a solid whack with the backside of my hand. He fell to the ground and pleaded with us not to make him go through with the mission-but we were not having it. About a mile into the run is when the shiat hit the fan. We came upon a rather benign section of class three, the only visable hazard was a stainer on the river right. Haphazardly Chorter floated right into the stainer- yard saling his boat and some rather pricey camera gear. We chased his crap, but a nasty downstream sieve made sure that the there would be no recovery of gear this time around. Chorter was shaken but otherwise physically ok, financially however, he was not so lucky. He had suffered a loss of approximately three thousand dollars worth of gear. The epsisode was a disgrace to the Chunderposse and sure sign that Chorter was not now, or at any time in the concievable future, ready for the prime time. We left him there in the San Juan national forrest crying like a little biatch and begging for our mercy. Jeter, Elmer, and myself styled the remainder of the run- with no rookie to look after the Chunderposse was running on all cylinders and restored once agin to its elite status. At the take out we parleyed Chorter's losses-taking his new truck, and leaving him to walk his sorry ass home to Durango. What's next for Chorter? We could care less- unlike the Kern brothers we are not a bunch of baby sitters, we are a laid back ski town brah crew whose sole purpose is to get her done and with a brand new Nissan truck at our disposal we will easily be able to access any run we want. The Chunderposse has always known when the time is right for cutting our losses- a true sign of any legitimate playa'. Just as we parted ways with Vin Diesel after his boxoffice flop The Chronicles of Riddick, so too were we forced to say goodbye to the rookie. See the rest of you douche bags on the water...later biatches!!!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

KSC said:


> the Ft Collins folks still have their panties in a wad over losing their beloved 2 foot hero boof ledge in lower narrows.


RIP


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

mttodd said:


> I miss caspermike.


Didnt think I would ever say this, but I miss CM as well.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

"Q - How many MountainBuzzards does it take to change a lightbulb? A – 100, only one to change the bulb and 99 to complain about how much better the old bulb was…"

The more things change, the more they stay the same. Havent been out here in years and seeing this post just cracks me up.


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

👍🏽💩🐂


Sent from my iPhone on a wave using Mountain Buzz


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

where's white choco - that dude was the real deal.


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*reasonable responses*

its really about being reasonable, I like what everyone is saying on this thread.

meeting somebody and running gore with them teaches you different things about them than if they are in your backyard cooking burgers or in line at a store.
I, too, am interested in making mountainbuzz better.

I appreciate the moderation from the anti-social and not-at-all kind people.
Mountainbuzz has changed, its evolving for the better. It does take a community.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

I prefer the shit talk. Just my opinion. Maybe we need Frenchy to breathe some life into the design.


----------

